# Digital Picture Presentation



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 26, 2017)

Good for beginners and highly experienced shooters.
If you think you don't need it, aren't you curious about the meaning of the word 'pixel'?

I've seen many discussions here about pixels and sensors that suggest all of us should peruse this well-done presentation with great pictures from nature photographer Mark Roberts who has published Photoshop textbook.

*From Pixels to Pictures - The Fundamentals of Digital Imaging*

p.s.  don't be put off by the age of this presentation; he was way ahead of most of our learning curves. It is 15 years old.


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 14, 2017)

Very interesting presentation. Thanks for sharing. To read calmly on a rainy Saturday.


----------

